# Piko kitbash, new drugstore for the tiny layout



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

New Building, painted and weathered, ready to be set on the layout:











This started as a Piko kit that I used as a "town hall" facade but it never worked the way I had it, so I determined to use it somehow on the new tiny layout. I added an LGB kiosk with a window cut into it as a bay window, added the back and sides and a new Plastruct stairway kit on the side, mix in several posters and advertisments and I now have a decent looking liquor/drug store. Sorry for no building log, but lately I'm finding I just don't have the time to maintain one.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Now thats a funny building. The kiosk as little corner tower on the left gives this building a very interesting look. 
Nice work! Looking forward to a picture of it on your layout.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome one-of-a-kind ! thanks for sharing










First shot i thought that stairway was heading up to nowheres but a new baywindow, next one cleared it up well ... side door access for the renters(?) If your era is in the late 1900s' ya would think the stor owners pick up a few dollars with some of that corp'advertising ... would pay the bills thru the lean yrs.










doug c


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

looks great well done kitbashing at its best a bit of every thing caferacer


----------

